# Kingdom Come: Deliverance - Dungeons not Dragons



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 26, 2014)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1294225970/kingdom-come-deliverance

These guys have just smashed their Kickstarter goal (currently on almost half a million) to create a medieval RPG that's actually realistic - i.e. no dragons, wizards, goblins or magic swords; just adventuring in real-world Europe during actual historical events. Aiming for release on next-gen platforms as well as PC and Mac.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2014)

Cryengine for Mac. Hmm. Not sure that's going to happen.

I'm up on the basic idea mind.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 26, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Cryengine for Mac. Hmm. Not sure that's going to happen.


I'm not really up on the tech - what's the issue with Cryengine on Mac?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I'm not really up on the tech - what's the issue with Cryengine on Mac?


It doesn't work  and they don't seem very interested in making it work.


----------



## treelover (Jan 27, 2014)

Sounds great, I have War of the Roses, but that is M/P and its not really for me,

some of the voice acting sounds awful, spend some money on voice talent.

Brian Blessed!

btw, is that in game footage in the video?, if so the game seems very advanced.


----------



## treelover (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, its by Daniel Vavra, the genius behind Mafia


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 27, 2014)

treelover said:


> btw, is that in game footage in the video?, if so the game seems very advanced.


According to the writeup it is.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks like Mount and Blade on crack, great stuff.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 19, 2014)

The alpha release comes out this Wednesday - PC only, and just a small area with some NPCs and a few small quests. They've raised over $2 million now, and setup their own motion capture studio in-house.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 19, 2014)

treelover said:


> Wow, its by Daniel Vavra, the genius behind Mafia


He's come out as a terrible gamergater now.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He's come out as a terrible gamergater now.


I am not surpised. Check the T-shirt he was wearing in the last video update:



(fullscreen in HD to read the small print)


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 19, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I am not surpised. Check the T-shirt he was wearing in the last video update:
> 
> 
> 
> (fullscreen in HD to read the small print)



He's one of the names gamergaters come out with as "game devs who support gamergate" and unlike most of them who are 4channers with an XBL dev account or something, he is actually a game dev. (There are vanishingly few of them so I ended up making a list.)


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 19, 2014)

What's the "#BASED" thing about then? I googled it but couldn't find anything - is it just an acronym of some of the stuff on the shirt?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> What's the "#BASED" thing about then? I googled it but couldn't find anything - is it just an acronym of some of the stuff on the shirt?


"I'm gonna walk it like I talk it and fuck y'all if you hate me for it"


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2015)

knobber boss aside, this really is looking pretty


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm a few hours in. Still on-rails with the story but am enjoying it so far. Very immersive setting and while the story so far is basic (you killed my father, prepare to die!), it feels very grounded. I'm just a peasant, but I've got swept up in chaotic events. Politcis of knobber boss come through only vaguely as a blokey approach to the characterisation of the female characters so far, but nothing too offputting.

Looks gorgeous, especially the woods. Night is DARK. The insides of buildings are GLOOMY. No sputtering torches making cinematic effects everywhere. Realistic and grimy.

Save system is fucking awful. Autosave at plot points and (bed) sleeping, otherwise you need (expensive) Saviour Schnapps to manually save. I get that they want to prevent savescumming, but it's just completely broken if you can only play in short sessions. PATCH NOW PLS.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 19, 2018)

I think I'm suffering from not owning a high spec gaming rig, the quality is pretty low on my Windows partitioned iMac. The dialogue bits remind me a lot of LA Noire, with awkward pauses while people wobble around slightly after speaking.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 19, 2018)

Might try this after a few patches.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2018)

I fell off a castle wall, broke both my feet and bled to death in front of some guards. Dignified


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2018)

I went a-robbing at this guy's house outside of town in the moonlight. Stripped down to my undies so I'd make no noise. Picked the locks on all his chests and pocketed a bunch of high-class clothing and a tasty sword. Then the moon clouded over and it got proper dark. Accidentally stumbled over his dog in the yard, who barked and barked and woke the fella up. I was over-encumbered with all his stuff I'd nicked and couldn't put my armour back on while in combat. I didn't want this to end in murder, so we traded unarmed blows for 5 minutes in the woods, in the pitch black of night. He got me right down to a few shreds of health before I managed to land a deciding blow and he ran off. My vision was completely bloodied and I was swaying around all over the place. So I necked a bottle of schnapps (that I'd just stolen off him) to give myself a temporary boost to energy and stamina, got out a flaming torch and staggered out of the woods onto the path home, wavering form side to side, belching from the booze and groaning in pain from the beating. Finally found my place, washed the blood off in the trough outside, stuffed some bread in my face, collapsed in bed and slept for 10 hours. Now it's gone midday and I've got a hangover, but my storage chest is bulging with finery worth 10x more than my entire wealth so far. I'll give the loot a few days to cool off and then sell it in the next town over (locals will recognise it as stolen).

This is a great game


----------



## Epona (Feb 23, 2018)

I just couldn't bring myself to give that cnut any of my money by buying the game, when it came down to it.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 23, 2018)

Epona said:


> I just couldn't bring myself to give that cnut any of my money by buying the game, when it came down to it.


I backed it on Kickstarter before any of that came around :-/

It's coming to GOG soon, so a DRM-free hacked version will soon be available for stealing


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 23, 2018)

Is it mission-based or can you go wherever?


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 23, 2018)

I'd play this, but will wait till patched and secondhand cheepo.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 23, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Is it mission-based or can you go wherever?


It's on rails for the first 4 hours or so but then you're free to roam. Feels like old-school elder scrolls.


----------



## JimW (Feb 23, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Stripped down to my undies ... and pocketed


That does sound excellent fun but those are some capacious kecks you're sporting!


----------



## Dandred (Feb 23, 2018)

it's been on torrent day for a week now


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 7, 2018)

Yartz pans it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 12, 2018)

"Depleted uranium ironing board" was pretty good.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 4, 2019)

this is on the steam sale for less than £20  ( i think). im quite enjoying it - impressive level detail and historical realism -  but there are a lot of long cut scenes and dialogue - im hoping that gets less as you get more into the gameplay.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 5, 2019)

It's a real shame that it's not as good as it could be. I got as far as learning archery and it was so buggy I gave up. Beautiful at times though and enjoyed the history. Another annoying thing was picking up flowers would result in a cut scene!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 5, 2019)

ive not noticed any bugs as yet tbh. maybe its been patched up?


----------



## Ming (Jul 7, 2019)

One of the July early release titles on Humble Bundle monthly.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 8, 2019)

yep - enjoying this. very immersive. combat is very hard at the start - but things like stalking hare through the woods as the sun goes down is surprisingly enjoyable. It looks beautiful and the historical detail is awesome - gives a real depth. Also fun was things like getting pissed with the priest and then having to deliver the sermon because he was too hungover ( a sermon attacking the corruption of the church based on the teaching of radical bohemian preacher Jan Hus) -  its not the sort of thing you expect in a video game tbh - this is clearly a labour of love.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 12, 2019)

one slightly off putting/unintentionally amusing aspect of the game is that the narrator at the start sounds exactly like the deadringers version of william hague.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 15, 2019)

having read a few reviews it seems there was a real problem with bugs and CTD - but i haven't had any issues - so it seems that some patching has sorted stuff.
But id highly recommend this for a totally immersive RPG. Once you get past the slow start its a hugely enthralling and satisfying experience.

I really like how the combat is not just clicking away and beating people on the back of accumulated super weapons and armour - but something where you have to think about what you are doing - from your choice of weapon and armour and how you move and strike to not flailing away and using up all your stamina. So its easy to cock up and you have to concentrate - as a result its extremely satisfying when you hear the thud of your favourite heavy mace  clunking down on your opponent's head.

And then there is the pleasure of wondering around the beautiful landscape picking herbs or stalking deer. Which is quite relaxing after consinging a few enemies to the afterlife in brutal, gory detail.


----------

